# Hardware > stationäre Hardware >  Suse Linux auf Acer Aspire 1400

## tmarx

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Acer Aspire 1400 mit 14,1" TFT Display und möchte Suse Linux 8.0 installieren. Ich habe immer Probleme einen richtigen Bildschirm auszuwählen. Bei mir läuft es einigermassen wenn ich 800x600 mit 60Hz einstelle. Kann mir jemand für diesen Laptop die genauen Daten für den TFT-Bildschirm nennen?
Die Anzeige wird immer wieder durch horizontale sich bewegende Striche gestört, ich habe irgendwie Angst, das vielleicht mein TFT einen Schaden davonträgt.
Auch bekomme ich noch irgendwelche Fehler mit der eingebauten ATI Readon 7500, welche Treiber muss ich da noch installieren?

Vielen Dank schon an alle für eine Antwort

----------


## feuerwand

Holla,
hast du schonmal bei www.linux-laptop.net vorbeigeschaut?

----------


## tmarx

da hab ich schon geschaut, leider gibt es da noch keine Einträge für die Aspire Serie von Acer.

----------


## bernie

Hi,

boote am besten mal mit Knoppix und schau dir die Config ab. Mit Knoppix rennt das Notebook recht gut, ab und zu kommen diese Streifen, aber das lässt sich mit einen X-Server restart beheben.

Ciao, Bernie

----------

